# article: How a Shadow Army of Ghost Kitchens Took Over America’s Restaurants



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

How a Shadow Army of Ghost Kitchens Took Over America’s Restaurants


Inside the brave new world of data-driven, search-optimized virtual restaurants that exist only on DoorDash and GrubHub




marker.medium.com


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> How a Shadow Army of Ghost Kitchens Took Over America’s Restaurants
> 
> 
> Inside the brave new world of data-driven, search-optimized virtual restaurants that exist only on DoorDash and GrubHub
> ...


Ghost kitchens sound great to me.

Delivery only.

No need to push diners to the floor while yelling the DD customer's name while shoving my phone in the face of restaurant staff.

Seems I need to change my tactics.

Experiment, learn and adapt.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Yeah I'm seeing more of these in my area. I got one the other night , I should've taken a screenshot before I cancelled it. I thought it was this other Mac n cheese virtual place in the same vicinity. As I arrive it's nothing but dark industrial alley ways. I look at the restaurant notes "WE ARE LOCATED IN A CHOP SHOP, YOU WILL NEED TO COME INSIDE TO PICK UP THE FOOD". There was no way in hell I was driving my car down that old rickity , pitch black, pot hole filled and God knows what else alley. Definitely not going into a CHOP SHOP to pick up some macaroni and cheese. I cancelled the order wasn't looking to damage my vehicle, have it stolen or get murdered.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

The wonders of all that data that has been gathered regarding the consumers behavior. Just another way to provide the consumer what they want.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> Ghost kitchens sound great to me.
> 
> Delivery only.
> 
> ...


So what will all the big-chested waitresses do?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> So what will all the big-chested waitresses do?


What, you’re not worried about the flat-chested ones? Shame on you.
———
I’ve only experienced a ghost kitchen once, it was at my favorite place to pick up - is why I accepted the order, the app directed me to it and I was at their lot anyway (I often wait there for pings).

What I didn’t understand was that they seemed embarrassed about it and were shifty, avoiding just saying - yup, that’s us. Makes no difference to me what you’re called.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

This must be a ghost kitchen then LOL !!!! The marketing morons with MBA`s from Stanford kill me at how useless they are.

This take out and delivery only joint has been in my city since the mid 60`s in the same building. They are so successful that they close at 10PM and don't work Sundays.

Ghost kitchens LOL. Millenials fall for the stupidest shit.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

I think there is another trend at work here. The old sexual paradigm was that a man had to prove his ability to provision for a woman - and thus a man taking a date out to dinner was the operative meme. Nowadays, except for the out-and-out gold diggers, women are willing to dispense their sexuality without regard to what a man spends on her - and men have responded by not being so interested in spending the money; of course, with "women's lib", women are earning about what men earn, so this paradigm is quaint in any case.

But folks still want to eat good food that they either can't cook themselves, or could do so, but figure that it would be worth paying a certain amount more than the raw ingredients to have it ready-to-eat. Another factor is that folks aren't getting married as much, so there is less to be saved by cooking.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Ima just going to pretend I didn’t read what I just read.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

This must be a ghost kitchen then LOL !!!! The marketing morons with MBA`s from Stanford kill me at how useless they are.

This take outédelivery only joint has been in my city since the mid 60`s in the same building. They are so successful that they close at 10PM and dont work Sundays.

Ghost kitchens LOL. Millenials fall for the stupidest shit. 
-----------------------------------------------
my buddys have 4 of these mom and pop but cleaner 8am till 11pm 7 days talk about bank. wow $$$ drivers earn 50 to $70k a year
also 
GHOST KITCHENS
my buddy has one. they are getting killed by app fee's up to 30% of the bill plus they surge the customer also.
its so bad when food sits. he is talking about hiring 2 of his own drivers. but only problem in pa. its near city but not far from temple school so the season when the students are back will be great but
omg its a very dangerous ares. uberx shut it off..but guys will drive


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Our great ex leader at work! Any surprise?

Inside Ex-Uber CEO Travis Kalanick's Secret Ghost Kitchenhttps://www.businessinsider.com › Tech Insider › Retail


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Denny's has two virtual restaurants. The Burger Den and the Melt Down. Just more online presents. I had one customer the other day place an Eats order with Denny's and a second Eats order with The Burger Den. I never heard of the Burger Den and was a little confused. Picked up my Denny's order and started second pick-up and it was at Denny's aka Burger Den. Both orders picked up in same place and dropped off in same place. What ever, they tipped well.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Alltel77 said:


> Definitely not going into a CHOP SHOP to pick up some macaroni and cheese.


That's where I by MY pork chops.
Sometimes I'll get a lamb chop ... 


.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> That's where I by MY pork chops.
> Sometimes I'll get a lamb chop ...


This is the way I like my lamp chops done:


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> I think there is another trend at work here. The old sexual paradigm was that a man had to prove his ability to provision for a woman - and thus a man taking a date out to dinner was the operative meme. Nowadays, except for the out-and-out gold diggers, women are willing to dispense their sexuality without regard to what a man spends on her - and men have responded by not being so interested in spending the money; of course, with "women's lib", women are earning about what men earn, so this paradigm is quaint in any case.
> 
> But folks still want to eat good food that they either can't cook themselves, or could do so, but figure that it would be worth paying a certain amount more than the raw ingredients to have it ready-to-eat. Another factor is that folks aren't getting married as much, so there is less to be saved by cooking.


Bro...you nailed it! 

You surely must be the next Rush Limbaugh!!!


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

bobby747 said:


> wow $$$ drivers earn 50 to $70k a year


When I delivered za back 30+ years ago I could actually have lived off what I made, in my own apartment, and owning/operating the car. I had two delivery jobs though, cause I wanted to be a baller. Courier in the day and za at night.

It was good times on the one night a week I took off.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> So what will all the big-chested waitresses do?


Marry a millionaire.

A time honored tradition.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Alltel77 said:


> Yeah I'm seeing more of these in my area. I got one the other night , I should've taken a screenshot before I cancelled it. I thought it was this other Mac n cheese virtual place in the same vicinity. As I arrive it's nothing but dark industrial alley ways. I look at the restaurant notes "WE ARE LOCATED IN A CHOP SHOP, YOU WILL NEED TO COME INSIDE TO PICK UP THE FOOD". There was no way in hell I was driving my car down that old rickity , pitch black, pot hole filled and God knows what else alley. Definitely not going into a CHOP SHOP to pick up some macaroni and cheese. I cancelled the order wasn't looking to damage my vehicle, have it stolen or get murdered.


I picked up at a meth lab once. The manager there, Gus, is a very nice guy.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ColonyMark said:


> I picked up at a meth lab once.


I made a special delivery at a sperm bank once.
No tip.


.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> I made a special delivery at a sperm bank once.
> No tip.
> 
> 
> .


Haha! Did you have to pay THEM?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I made a special delivery at a sperm bank once.
> No tip.
> 
> 
> .


Funny. I would have guessed “just the tip”


----------

